# Pieces separating



## jblaney (Feb 10, 2013)

I know it's big problem with melt and pour to have layer separate.  I've read all the threads and books I have on the subject.

* I know to spritz liberally with alcohol, I use the high 90% type.
* I know not to let the layers cool too much.
* I' ve tried scoring the soap so it sticks.
* I know if I pour too hot it will make my layers melt together.

I'm still having problems though.   I am making in beds and putting them in a small mold and pouring soap around them.  I do this as soon as the in beds are cool enough to release from their mold.  When I cut the soap, I can see they look like the want to come apart. 

* Is there a certain type of base this is less likely to happen with?  I'm using Crafter's Choice low sweat base, several varieties.  It has happened with some of them, but not all.  Not sure this is just luck or not.  Would a regular base that is not low sweat work better.

* Should I try warming the pieces to be inbeded in the oven before I do the over pour?

* would it be better to not cut the soap for several hours or longer to ensure the pieces are bonded together?

* would adding oils to the base help the layers adhere to each other?  I did this with one soap and theY did adhere, but I didn't know if this was luck or not.  

Any tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 10, 2013)

I would let them sit and come to fully room temp before cutting. I make individually molded MP soaps, though I don't do embeds, but I let them sit in the mold for 3-4 hours to completely cool down before I even attempt to remove them from the mold. Better to try letting them fully cool for a few hours rather than try adding more oil, warming the embeds & risk melting them back down. If you have a large amount of your base on hand, I would say switching bases would be the last option.


----------



## jblaney (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks VanessaP.  I will wait at least 3 hours before cutting.

I've tried it again today.  I warmed the in-beds slightly in the oven and right after I sprayed my alcohol, I rubbed it into the pieces a bit.  I use the Basic white and clear Crafter's Choice base.  If this doesn't work, I will try adding oil or try a different base.


----------



## Eblaja (Jun 13, 2013)

I have the same problem with my low sweat MP, the layers just come apart even after seating all night in the mold. anyone could share some info please,please


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Jun 13, 2013)

When I do my mp soap in layers. I do a 5lb loaf I let it sit over night in the mold covered with cling wrap. That what works for me and each layer is pored between 120-125•f. It took me a cupple try's to see what worked with me maybe this can help you.


----------



## Eblaja (Jun 15, 2013)

hi Sweetlily321, i am curios about your temperatures coz i pour at around 135F and the layer still will not adhere properly. i thought to go higher to 140 - 142F. i use BB low sweat!!! i actually use Celsius temp (57-58C). i worked before with normal base (no low sweat) and had no problem with (57-58C). however low sweat is a different story. if anyone could help that will be great!!


----------



## jblaney (Jun 18, 2013)

I would Try mixing the low sweat base with their regular base, maybe 50/50.  The low sweat bases seem to have problems adhering to each other no matter what you do.  I have tried everything and don't use it 100% anymore.  Also. Once I spray my alcohol, I rub the soap with my fingers to work it into the soap and partially dissolve it before I do my pour.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Eblaja (Jun 24, 2013)

Waw!!!!! you are reading my mind jblaney!!!! After some thought I decided to buy the normal base and do a mix when I need to do embeds or pour different color layers!!!

For one color I will continue to use the LS.

I love the BB no sls base.


----------



## froggybean37 (Jul 9, 2013)

Be careful doing this in high humidity as well - I've had problems when it's been humid - it must cause a tiny bit of glycerin sweat which prevents layers sticking together, I find. Good luck! There's some great advice above!


----------



## Crombie (Jul 10, 2013)

*Embeds*

I have found that using cocoa butter mp base (from Nature's Garden) has worked best for me for embeds.  For the clear mp to pour over the embeds, I've had good luck with BB clear mp base and also Crafter's Choice Crystal Clear mp base.  

I, too, use 90% alcohol and I have found that works best.  Learning to gauge the pouring temperature (which can differ among different bases) is probably one of the more difficult aspects of mp.

This weekend I made a loaf soap that was light teal goatsmilk for the bottom layer, followed by a very thin black layer.  Those went great.  I wanted a white layer on that, followed by my rose floret embeds.  By touch, the black was ready and my pouring temperature seemed right.  Well, one or the other was not right and I cringed when I ended up with a gray swirl for the large top layer.  But, it turned out better than my original plan and I called it Smokey Rose and it is the most beautiful soap I've ever made.  

So my advice is when your layers don't work, try to think on your feet to see if you can quickly come up with another vision.


----------

